# My SW weightloss journey. Losing the pounds & now expecting #2!



## Jess812

Hello, :wave: welcome to my little thread for my weightloss... I started slimming world 7 weeks ago, in the need to lose alot of weight!! (BMI calc says i need to lose 137lb to be in the borderline of healthy BMI weight)

I want to lose this weight because:
:- I dont want to be fat anymore!! (i have since i was in junior school!)
:- I want to be healthier & happier! 
:- I want to be able to run around an play with my son & future children. 
:- I want to be able to shop in 'normal' clothes stores. Not the 'fat' shops. 
:- I NEED to loose the weight to help with my knee surgeries(damaged from a car accident)

Heres my mini story why i joined Slimming World:
Well basically I nearly had gastric bypass surgery! I need to lose the weight as stated above. I need to so i can have my knee/ligament surgery again as the weight is a big problem with recovering/been as successful as it would be. My surgeon refereed me to have it done, I was upset but understood it was for the best. 
I was just over half way through my pre-op diet (2week diet to shrink liver) when i thought things through properly. I really wanted to SW as never have and i was scared for having such major surgery at the age of 22. 
Ive done plenty other diets but they 'never worked' But im really going to try! So i cancelled my operation an joined my local SW group! (I did lose weight from that week but dont remember what it was, something like 7-9lb)


Joined slimming world on 27th September 2011
GOALS (updated when achieved):

Spoiler
half a stone. *DONE*
get into the next stone bracket. *DONE *
1 stone. *DONE *
Loose the weight of my son (16lb) *DONE*
1.5 stone. *DONE*
2 stone. *DONE*
Fit in 1 size down *DONE*
Have a month of losses *DONE*
Get slimmer of the week. *DONE*
loose 10lb in Feb (lost 9.5lb). *DONE*
club 10 (lost 10% body weight) *DONE*
2 dress sizes down. *DONE*
2.5 stone. *DONE*
Loose 8lb in March (lost 11lb). *DONE*
Get slimmer of the month. *DONE*
Loose 24lb in 12 weeks. (26June - 11Sept) *DONE*
3 stone. *DONE*
3 dress sizes down *DONE*
3.5 stone. *DONE*
Loose 50lb *DONE*
Be the weight I was when I got married (2008) *DONE*
4 stone. *DONE*
Be the weight I was before my accident (2007) *DONE*
Fit into the dress i bought for my birthday (sept). *DONE*
Club 20. (lost 20% body weight) *DONE*
4.5 stone award by Halloween *DONE*
Drop 4 dress sizes (going to be a while) *DONE*
5 stone. *DONE*
Get slimmer of the week (January)*DONE*
Get slimmer of the month (January) *DONE*
Fit in size 14 top *DONE*

6 stone award
6.5 stone award
Club 30. (lose 30% body weight) 
Loose 100lb

PICTURES

Spoiler
first pic is from before i even thought about slimming world vs about 1-2months doing SW.
https://imageshack.us/a/img687/2472/30818810150929573610386.jpg

This pic is about the month before i joined SW vs -1 stone at halloween, https://imageshack.us/a/img805/505/pizapcom13378938484381.jpg


latest one i made while ago:
https://imageshack.us/a/img411/8031/start35stonelossa.jpg


----------



## Try Rocking

You're doing awesome, you look great! Congratulations on losing so much so far, that's wonderful!


----------



## Jess812

Try Rocking said:


> You're doing awesome, you look great! Congratulations on losing so much so far, that's wonderful!

thank you!! i never thought id be able to do it myself but shows if you want to do it that bad then you can x


----------



## davekennedy

Having a reason why is half the battle, so well done for writing down a list. If the reasons to lose weight outweigh the reasons not to, then you have a winning formula. :)


----------



## Jess812

davekennedy said:


> Having a reason why is half the battle, so well done for writing down a list. If the reasons to lose weight outweigh the reasons not to, then you have a winning formula. :)

oh yes i have a big list why i need to loose weight. An none for why not to lol. So no matter what i need an will loose it :)


Weighing tonight, -4.5lb! :)


----------



## Try Rocking

That's awesome, way to go!


----------



## Jess812

Thank you :) not to stick to plan for another loss next week! x


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Well done! Your an inspiration xx


----------



## Jess812

why thank you :) still long way to go yet.. tuesday hoping a good result !


----------



## Jess812

well im at 5st 5lb loss.. this week been bad, find out tues how bad! lol


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Still amazing! Don't be too hard on yourself, your dedicated enough to get right back on track xx


----------



## Jess812

Thank you. once xmas/new year out the way il be back on track :) 
willnever get as big as i did before. x


----------



## Jess812

UPDATE 
this is minus 5st 4.5lb :D (1yr 2months)


----------



## Bevziibubble

You look amazing! You've done so well, what an inspiration!! :D


----------



## Try Rocking

You look great! You've done awesome!


----------



## volley1980

Wow!!!!! You look incredible:) You must feeling amazing!


----------



## No1showgirl

OMG!!! You look soooo amazing now!! Really well done....yayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Jess812

thank you all so much!! 

Just saying to mummies who feel cant loose 'baby weight' you sure can with will power, its hard but outcome is amazing! :)


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Amazing!! You must be so proud xx


----------



## Jess812

UPDATE: 

Well since posting on here im still the same weight. 
I had one of my operations i mentioned in my first post on one of my knees. I gained about 10lb back but are 3lb off my 5 & half stone award which was the lowest i achieved before surgery in March'13. 
Im up and about again which took about 3 months to get on my feet. Still painful & cant walk far but im managing :D

Weigh in is tonight, hoping for a loss since ive been good all week, infact been back on track for over 3 weeks and feeling great!! :D


----------



## Try Rocking

Hopefully soon you can be up and walking far again! 

Great job on the continued weight loss after the surgery :hugs:


----------



## Jess812

Thank you! Yeah hoping to get walking more so i can take my son out,... I see you've lost alot too, well done on that! x


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you! I still had about 27 lbs to go before I got pregnant but there'll be more than that to lose after the baby lol 

How long can you walk for right now? Did the doctors give you an idea of how long it will take before you're good for long walks?


----------



## Jess812

Try Rocking said:


> Thank you! I still had about 27 lbs to go before I got pregnant but there'll be more than that to lose after the baby lol
> 
> How long can you walk for right now? Did the doctors give you an idea of how long it will take before you're good for long walks?

Well im hoping to get pregnant soon with baby #2. Which will be a task to keep the weight off! lol. 
TBH its a slow progress, to start with wasnt walking of moving leg for over a month. Had re learn/strengthen to even straighten leg from sat in a chair and stretch leg forward. It was impossible to start with,i couldnt move it! Even for bending my leg back to be sat in chair position. So they cant really give time limit its just on my recovery. I did ditch the crutches a few weeks ago though :D 
i can manage walking around shop and thats about it, kills too much but i push myself more to help get used to it again. 

Im used to it though as had this done previously and one more time to come but for the other leg. So losing as much as possible to help with success rates :thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

You are doing amazing! I can't imagine how frustrating that would be to have to relearn how to use your leg again. :hugs: 

I had this great plan for when I got pregnant to deal with weight gain.. unfortunately for the first trimester I had never been more hungry in my life and then I was feeling so sick and tired I couldn't keep up with jogging. My hunger has calmed down a bit but it's still hard to deal with. I'm hoping once I get BF established I can get back on WW and start shedding the pounds again. 

I hope you do much better than me when you get pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## Jess812

Try Rocking said:


> You are doing amazing! I can't imagine how frustrating that would be to have to relearn how to use your leg again. :hugs:
> 
> I had this great plan for when I got pregnant to deal with weight gain.. unfortunately for the first trimester I had never been more hungry in my life and then I was feeling so sick and tired I couldn't keep up with jogging. My hunger has calmed down a bit but it's still hard to deal with. I'm hoping once I get BF established I can get back on WW and start shedding the pounds again.
> 
> I hope you do much better than me when you get pregnant! :hugs:

Yes it was awful, i knew how to do it, my leg just wouldnt do it due to one of the ligamwents been replaced and not used for month :/ Its almost back to full use, can sit in 90'degree chair but wont bend to far back from there, and is weak but thats what pysiotherapy is for :)

Oh im sure you havent done too bad, Atleast theres a excuse of been pregnant! :) 

I cant wait to be pregnant again, just really hope i dont gain too much back from what ive lost. Id be ok with a stone extra (not including baby weight/water etc) We shall see! :thumbup: x


----------



## Try Rocking

Hopefully it happens as soon as you're ready for it to happen! And I hope you don't put on too much weight. I'd hope the same for myself but I think I'm already screwed lol


----------



## Jess812

lost 1.5lb this week. total now 5st 5.5lb :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job!!!


----------



## Jess812

Update from lowest i was...
But not atm!!

https://imageshack.com/a/img18/3713/vb8l.jpg


----------



## Jess812

Well as can see not updated again for few months!! 
Been up/down with weight loss... Since recovering surgery and been house bound for so long we ate out alot just so i could get out lol. I gain/loss/gain/loss etc. 
ATM weightloss stands at 4st 9.5lb. Gained 10lb back since July so not too bad i guess. :wacko:

I found out i was pregnant last month too :happydance:

So im going to start tracking my weightloss from now as a pregnancy diary :thumbup:

So far from finding out i lost 6.5lb but this week gained 2lb as ive been having to have more healthy extras on my diet since im pregnant. 
Im trying to achieve my 6st loss by Christmas or end of the year. So fingers crossed!! Ive now 18.5lbs to go! My weigh in days are Tues evenings.


Todays menu:
So today is green day:
B- Weetabix, milk, banana.(heA/B)
L- Speed soup. 2xbread from 400g loaf(heB)
D- Jacket potato, cheese, beans, salad.(heA)


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!! And you look amazing! 

I tried my best to keep up the healthy eating but I've never been so hungry in my life since this pregnancy! I'll be back to losing after I get BF established so at least I know it's not here for good lol


----------



## Jess812

Try Rocking said:


> Congratulations!!! And you look amazing!
> 
> I tried my best to keep up the healthy eating but I've never been so hungry in my life since this pregnancy! I'll be back to losing after I get BF established so at least I know it's not here for good lol

thank you! 

Yes ive been so hungry this time too :dohh:



Had a ok day. 
Red Day today,
B- Sausage, bacon, egg, mushrooms, tomatoes
D- Lettuce tomato, cucumber, onion, gherkins, babybels & chicken tikka chicken.
Snacked on bananas and apple. Had some popcorn at a show we went to with Jacob. But not too bad i guess!

Still not had tea, suppose to be chicken curry with lots roasted veggies but CBA as im so tired :nope:


----------



## Try Rocking

Sounds yummy to me! And you're doing great!


----------



## Jess812

OK to keep me on track going to post meals!

Heres a number of things ive had!

sweedish meatballs, diet coke chicken. tikka chicken blue cheese crackers. cheesy bean jacket potato, quiche.
 



Attached Files:







1384003_10153264473025386_447653143_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3









1375241_10153267526210386_1187815704_n.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3









1379842_10153269775765386_35588662_n.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3









2013-10-04 17.26.01.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3









2013-10-03 18.17.20.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jess812

Few more..
speed soup, chocolate mousse & strawberries, cheesy burgers, jacket potato, stir fry,
 



Attached Files:







soup.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3









2013-09-30 19.43.38.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3









burgers (2).jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2









jacket.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1









2013-09-23 12.47.13.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jess812

..... heres
steak, carbonara, chicken skewers, sticky chicken , scan bran milk & fruit
 



Attached Files:







steak.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1









pasta (3).jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 0









chicken squewers.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 0









chicken.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1









2013-08-15 08.27.43.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Try Rocking

Looks yummy!


----------



## Jess812

They are! i enjoy cooking!

Been good again so far, 
Porridge and banana for breakfast
Cheesy beans on Jacket potato with side salad.


----------



## Jess812

Well today is another Red:
B-Banana, Apple
D- Beef casserole... Some fruit/yogurt if still hungry
T- cooked breakfast which will be about 8:30pm after class!

Its weigh in tonight too! pretty excited but nervous since been pg and having extra healthy extras ive gained... FX for a loss tonight!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Good luck!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

You are doing amazing! Your meals look so yummy. Congratulations on your bfp! xxx


----------



## Jess812

Stayed the same last night! Oh well. Hopefully have a loss next week


----------



## Try Rocking

Better than a gain, you're doing great!


----------



## Jess812

Indeed it is!! Got my weekly main meals planned which help stay on track so hopefully be a good week again x


----------



## Try Rocking

Awesome! I found knowing what you're eating ahead of time really helps!


----------



## Jess812

Yes it helps me plan the rest of the day around my main meal .. Plus it doesnt end in takeaway lol


----------



## Jess812

Good day again!

Fruit for breakfast, Beef kofta kebabs and spiced potatoes for Lunch. Now enjoying some macaroni cheese!
Oh i do <3 SW :D
 



Attached Files:







1385524_10153293966445386_1641134105_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jess812

awesome day again :D
 green today, ive had

B- scrambled egg, tomatoes, mushroom & toast
D- Tex-Mex chilli with chilli cream 
T- Mug shot, salad, crackers and philly cheese.
Will use syns on malteasters hot choc and 2 alpen lights for my other heB
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-11 10.05.27.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2









2013-10-11 13.41.20.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2









2013-10-11 17.43.02.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jess812

Today EE
Porriage, banana
Jacket potato, cheese, beans. - this was whilst out. was so tempted for steak and chips!
Tea, stirfry
Then options additions...Belgian hot choc with caramel crunch, marshmallows and dark chocolate crispies. Bought from asda 50p
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-12 12.47.23.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2









2013-10-12 17.21.36.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1









2013-10-12 19.48.25.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jess812

had a few bumpy days/weeks :/

weigh in is tomorrow but im finally back on track after a night away with mum and sisters!

EDIT

Ohh im now 9 weeks today :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







d4d53b33f5fce9c8121ac4d2b72c0e34.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Try Rocking

Happy 9 weeks! Bad days/weeks happen, just gotta put it behind you and keep going forward! You're doing great :hugs:


----------



## Jess812

Try Rocking said:


> Happy 9 weeks! Bad days/weeks happen, just gotta put it behind you and keep going forward! You're doing great :hugs:

Hi, yes i know ive had past 4 weeks bad with gains lol.

Im back on track 100% now!!

I ended up having some bleeding on monday, ended up in hospital to be checked as suspected ectopic, had scan Tues morning and thankfully everything was ok!!! im 9 weeks on friday now, Pushed back 4 days.
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-29 10.04.17.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job! And that is great news that all is ok!


----------



## Jess812

well sw not been going well :( but back on plan today!!!

18 weeks today too.

heres my 13wk scan, baby size & bump at 17+5
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks - Copy.jpg
File size: 88.7 KB
Views: 1









s.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 2









2013-12-28 14.23.39.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jess812

UPDATE:

Well im currently 28+5 today with a second little boy!! :D

Ive gained back approx 20lb so far :( totally gutted as i have been 100% most of the time but im still gaining. :shrug:

Baby is measuring big at the mo, Which i see midwife again in a few weeks and if i still am il have a scan. So maybe it IS baby weight lol.
 



Attached Files:







2014-01-20 14.31.50.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 5









pizap.com10.45177093101665381394892717464.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Allie84

Hi! :wave: Congrats on your pregnancy. I just wanted to say I find your pictures and story very inspiring! And you're very beautiful the way you are! :)

I need to lose 50 lbs I've gained since giving birth 2.5 years ago and it feels so daunting. You're very inspiring!


----------



## Jess812

Allie84 said:


> Hi! :wave: Congrats on your pregnancy. I just wanted to say I find your pictures and story very inspiring! And you're very beautiful the way you are! :)
> 
> I need to lose 50 lbs I've gained since giving birth 2.5 years ago and it feels so daunting. You're very inspiring!

Hi :wave:
Thank you! 
Its been a hard journey so far, but things are never easy or straightforward are they. 
Ive just under 7 weeks until official due date now, Ive gained so much back which is depressing at times especially when i have actually stuck to SW more than 90% of the pregnancy! So i am hoping it IS just baby/water/placenta/swelling etc etc etc. 
Id be happy if i was left with say half a stone to lose. but i doubt that haha

Are you doing SW at home or going to group? I find it helps way more been in a group. But doable at home, i just find your 'bad' weeks it helps you get back on track more with been in groups xx


----------



## Jess812

getting close now, 18 days until DD!


----------



## Natnee

Just read all your posts, well done on your massive weight loss! I guess you must have had your baby by now. I've just started doing sw (again! - done is several times over the years) I'd put on about 2 stone after I had Poppy. Unfortunately had eaten my way through enough chocolate to set up a sweet shop while pregnant. I had a very sweet tooth through both my pregnancies. So tomorrow will be my 3rd weigh in but I don't think I'll do as well as hoped. It's been very stressful since I lost my baby, so all too often the wine comes out and I quite honestly don't count it as syns! But food-wise I am doing ok, I can cope with that, and not missing chocolate at all! (I know I can syn it but its not worth it for me!) But anyway I have officially lost 5.5 pounds so far in group, so it's going the right way! I was intrigued to see you kept doing sw even when you got pregnant. Do you have an extra A and B, and then everything else is the same? As I said I want to lost a couple of stone, but also want to ttc as soon as I can, but the latter will hopefully come sooner than the weight loss!!


----------



## Jess812

Natnee said:


> Just read all your posts, well done on your massive weight loss! I guess you must have had your baby by now. I've just started doing sw (again! - done is several times over the years) I'd put on about 2 stone after I had Poppy. Unfortunately had eaten my way through enough chocolate to set up a sweet shop while pregnant. I had a very sweet tooth through both my pregnancies. So tomorrow will be my 3rd weigh in but I don't think I'll do as well as hoped. It's been very stressful since I lost my baby, so all too often the wine comes out and I quite honestly don't count it as syns! But food-wise I am doing ok, I can cope with that, and not missing chocolate at all! (I know I can syn it but its not worth it for me!) But anyway I have officially lost 5.5 pounds so far in group, so it's going the right way! I was intrigued to see you kept doing sw even when you got pregnant. Do you have an extra A and B, and then everything else is the same? As I said I want to lost a couple of stone, but also want to ttc as soon as I can, but the latter will hopefully come sooner than the weight loss!!

thank you & im sorry for your loss :( not surprised you drink at times. But well done on the weight loss!
Yes they advise you follow the extra easy plan and have 2 A & B choices. All else is the same.
I continued SW right through my pregnancy.

Connor James B-- arrived on the 8th June :) He was 9lb 13oz!!

I had my first WI yesterday since he was born (9days later) and i lost a whopping 2st 8lb!!! 
so im currently 6.5lb from been back at pre pregnancy weight.

But then another 16lb to go to be back at my lowest of my 5 & half st loss. (i gained this from March '13 - Sept '13 after major knee surgery & a holiday... Just got back on track and thats when i found out i was pregnant so had constant gains from that lol. xx
 



Attached Files:







2014-06-08 21.08.26.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 4









DSCF0218.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry I'm late! Just found your journal! Congratulations and well done on the weight loss!


----------



## Try Rocking

He is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Jess812

Thank you! Its been a while since ive been on here!

Hes now 10+4 weeks old :)

Still losing weight but since by big losses after birth its slowed right down to only 1lb or 1/2lb a week! so hoping it speeds up again soon x


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Congrats on your progress and your little one, he's beautiful! :)


----------



## Try Rocking

You're still doing awesome! A loss is a loss!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow time flies!

A loss is a loss, your doing great :)


----------



## Jess812

thank you :) 

heres a upto date piccy of him ,x
 



Attached Files:







10477897_10152620757835977_3558866410984821643_o.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful :)


----------



## Try Rocking

So adorable!


----------

